# Fly



## plastii (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi.
Those shoots were taken on my balcony few days ago.

1.






2.





3.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice!  Who would have thought a fly would be interesting to look at but the pics are great.  What kind of set up did you use?


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 14, 2009)

Amazing close-up of the fly - excellent!  Very sharp, nice backgrounds.


----------



## plastii (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks - I'm glad you like it.



dry3210 said:


> Nice! Who would have thought a fly would be interesting to look at but the pics are great. What kind of set up did you use?


 
I used Nikon 105mm macro + ring flash on D300, handheld.


----------



## Nick09 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't think I would have had the patience to get these shots. Nice photos.


----------



## Mastino (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice..  Here's the best I've been able to do:







Yours are much, much better, but with a D300, I can see why!  Very nice.


----------



## beni_hung (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice work, Plastii!


----------



## plastii (Sep 21, 2009)

Mastino said:


> Yours are much, much better, but with a D300, I can see why! Very nice.


 
The camera has nothing to do with it. What did you use for your shot?


----------



## photo28 (Sep 21, 2009)

Very jealous...
What lens did you use?


----------



## niforpix (Sep 22, 2009)

photo28 said:


> Very jealous...
> What lens did you use?





plastii said:


> I used Nikon 105mm macro + ring flash on D300, handheld.




.


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2009)

so cool pictures! really, nobody expects a fly look so good - as at these photos.


----------



## dmatsui (Sep 22, 2009)

great pictures, focus looks great in all of them. I personally do not particularly care for what the fly is sitting on in the 2nd and 3rd shots, for some reason i find it to be a little distracting. 

Out of curiousity what ring flash are you using? and would you recommend a ring flash for macro photography? (particularly for nature, bugs etc)


----------



## outdoorsms (Sep 22, 2009)

very nice


----------



## jbylake (Sep 22, 2009)

Really like #3, you can begin to see the outlines of the individual eyes, all are very good, though.  I'm jealous:thumbup:

j.:mrgreen:


----------



## mikemicki (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool macro shots.  Nice job.


----------

